# Is this a code violation?



## jva (Apr 9, 2012)

Say you have 480 3 phase incoming power to an enclosure and one of the devices within, (device A) requires 200 to 277VAC for its incoming power. If you pull one leg of the incoming 480 to (device A) and run the other terminal of (device A) straight to ground the device will power up and function normally. I just don't feel this is a permissable means of powering the unit without violating an Electrical code. Am I correct and if so what is the specific code violation number.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jva said:


> Say you have 480 3 phase incoming power to an enclosure and one of the devices within, (device A) requires 200 to 277VAC for its incoming power. If you pull one leg of the incoming 480 to (device A) and run the other terminal of (device A) straight to ground the device will power up and function normally. I just don't feel this is a permissable means of powering the unit without violating an Electrical code. Am I correct and if so what is the specific code violation number.


 
Your assumptions are correct that you are not supposed to land the neutral to ground there. If a neutral is not available with your incoming conductors, install a control transformer in the MCC and power it up that way.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

You can start at 200.3, and further consider 210.4, 250.6, and 250.20. 

The key here is to understand the difference between the 'ground*ed* and the ground*ing* conductors. The ground*ed* conductor is the neutral. 

The 'grounding' or 'bonding' network is not intended to carry electricity unless something is broken. Something as simple as a loose fitting might result in a voltage difference between two machines - a situation made worse when the pipes are carrying current. That's why we bond the neutral to the ground at only one place- the service.

If your employer doesn't care to fix this, it's time for a new job.


----------

